# come guys donate $1 that all i asked from you



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i put a thread in about maryland polar bear plunge. all i asking is for $1. if every one gave $1 i can meet my goal. i doing all the work i the one who is swimming in cold water and it for a good cause. it for the kids who can have fun and play sport just like any other kid can and no kid is a loser. i dont know if you ever met a kid or watch a kid in special olympics butr they have so much fun you will never beleave it. it will be worth your dollar and it will be worth my few min of cold water. please the next time you think of buying a soda or a bear please buy for for the kids and send a dollar my way, i begging you. here is my web sight i will not get the money in my hand it goese right to them thank you

http://somd.kintera.org/faf/donorRe...&kntae180648=F6F0578AF4AD481FA34AD07B9F1C0452

I doing the polar bear plunge again this year. This is my 3 years doing it’s a lot of fun for me and it helps me to help kids to have fun at the Special Olympics. My goal is $1000 I try to raise my goal every year last year it was only $250 so I hope to have a big jump this year. And next year I hope to become the 24 hour plunger. This is when you plunge every hour for 24 hours. I will have to raise $5000. If I do this year it will be great, but I figure I give it a trail. 

All I need is your e-mail address and I will send it an e-mail to you where you can donate. You can give $1 up to how much you want to give. I don’t even touch the money and it a safe program. 
Send all respond to me at [email protected] polar bear plunge 
Thank you


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

http://somd.kintera.org/faf/home/de...0648=C332DC7C13534331AEDEC6BB33D7C952&login=t


all you have to do is go to sponsor a plunger
type in marty poole and hit serch
i marty poole in denton
donate you money

try this web page


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

come on guys it only two weeks away. all you have to do is give few dollars. please


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

ttt
1 more week guys i need help


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:bump:


----------



## PeakandPrairie (Sep 4, 2006)

bump that to the top. great cause!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

We need more people like you in this world. I love seeing people do things for the kids. My email is [email protected]. I look forward to hearing from you. God bless and good luck 

DJ


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

thank you for helping me to keep it on top.


----------



## Sniper308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Back to the top for you and Paypal sent.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

Sniper308 said:


> Back to the top for you and Paypal sent.


thank you very much


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry Marty I forgot. I just sent paypal and will send more later this week:smile: God bless.

DJ


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

yyou can close this post
thank you for you all help if you still want to donate you still can


----------

